# textbaserad msn-client

## drutten

Jag använde centericq förut till msn och icq, men nu stöder inte centericq msn längre så jag undrar om det finns n*gon annan textbaserad msn-client jag kan anvånda när jag inte har tillgång till X?

/drutten

----------

## keto

Centericq >= 4.9.11 funkar med msn igen och finns i portage så det är bara och pressa in  :Smile: 

----------

## wippo

Lånar den här tråden eftersom jag har problem med mitt Centericq 4.9.12. Verkar inte få ÅÄÖ att fungera, eller det fungerar när jag skickar själv men inte när jag får msg från andra. 

Har ni någon lösning på lager?  :Smile: 

----------

## Voffinn

I'm not sure if I should speak Icelandic here and my danish isn't that good so I'll just type in english.

http://msnre.sourceforge.net/

This is a great project and I can't wait until they get us a working release. I didn't get the offical release as they recommend we log it out of cvs. I've tried twice but it always crash with "Broken pipe".

Jeg være ikke dræbt fordi jeg skrev in engelsk?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Epcylon

En annen mulighet er å kombinere bitlbee og en valgfri irc-client.

----------

## 30726

 *wippo wrote:*   

> Lånar den här tråden eftersom jag har problem med mitt Centericq 4.9.12. Verkar inte få ÅÄÖ att fungera, eller det fungerar när jag skickar själv men inte när jag får msg från andra. 
> 
> Har ni någon lösning på lager? 

 

Har precis samma problem...

----------

## holst

Finns det någon lösning på "åäö" problemet med centericq än?

Måste jag nedgradera igen?

----------

## BiTBoY

Jag har vänt ut och in på mig för att hitta en lösning... men inte då.

Har ni samma problem som jag, dvs att ÅÄÖ syns och fungerar bra när man skriver meddelandet, det syns och fungerar bra för den som får meddelandet men i din egna history syns tecknen helt enkelt inte...?

----------

## Stormmind

Lösningen är enkel: lägg till 

```
LC_CTYPE=sv_SE
```

 i din locale fil (läs hur man försvenskar gentoo). Du kan testa det genom att starta centericq så här:

```
$ LC_CTYPE="sv_SE" centericq
```

----------

## 30726

 *Stormmind wrote:*   

> Lösningen är enkel: lägg till 
> 
> ```
> LC_CTYPE=sv_SE
> ```
> ...

 

Problemet var att det inte fungerade i en tidigare version även om man hade LC_CTYPE=sv_SE. Men det fungerar nu i alla fall.

----------

## Luctus

Lånar den här tråden..är det någon mer än mig som har problem med sina MSN-kontaktgrupper i centericq 4.9.12? ICQ grupperna verkar fungera som dom ska, men det är ett gäng MSN-kontakter som envisas att hoppa tillbaka till sina gamla grupper när man loggar in nästa gång.

----------

